# 5 Letter Game



## Jayman1692 (May 8, 2006)

This is really fun. On my other boards if gone up to 14, 25 and even 30 pages! lets see how far we can go. The rules, i type in five numbers and the next person has to make a sentence that makes sense out of it. For Example

ENASB = Everyone needs a safety boat. then you add five letters of your own, its really fun.

Heres mine, 
DALKF?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

haha fun...

Dad Always Lights Kitchen Fires!

next:
KMOFW


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Knavish Men Offer Fine Wine lol

GUSTO


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Guess Uneducated Should Take Ottawa!! Go Buffalo!

RNATY


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Rest Near A Training Yogi

HVERT


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

hearing very erroneous raunchy thoughts

YGSSU


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Your Game States Something Underme
ADIDA


----------



## MartinW (Mar 22, 2006)

After dark I deliver aquariums.
PFOPF


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...good one Martin.

People From Ontario Prefer Fish

LAFLM


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Large African Females Look Mean

or to be less rude...

Large African Fish Look Mean? 

ASDFG


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

All Sailors Dream For Girls!

IWMCP


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I Want My Candy Please!

QWERT


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Qbert was eating radishes tonight

AEIOU


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Abalone eating is obviously unforgettable.

UHASH


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Ugly Hobbits Are Somewhat Horny

POXQY Try that one


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol.

Punks on Xyience quit yesterday.

XQXYZ


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Xavier Questions Xeroxing Your Zucchini

BOOYA


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Brian Obviously Owns Your Asses!

QZQVQ


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Quiet Zambonis Quiver Very Quickly

UXZQX


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ultimately, Xavier Zapped Qualified X-Men

QXQXQ


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Queer X-man Quietly X-ray Quish

FUFUF    (careful!!)


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Fat Ugly Frenchies Ultimately Fall

There were so many things I could have down with that, but the language would have been bad x.x and homophobical.

KAJSD


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Kick Ass Jason Simons Did

LIMBO


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Liquor Inebriated Men Boast Overly 

LRTTA


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lesbians Repeatedly Tap Their Asses

XUQZQ


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Xerox Uses Quality Zebra's Questionably

ISMELL


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Intelligent Senoritas Make Everyone Look Lazy

DAFKD


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Don't Ask For Kraft Dinner!

DFATB


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't Fcuk Around Today Biznatch!


You know... FCUK as in French Connection UK
UHYTE


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Until Hung Yello Tshirts Enlighten

RRRRR


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Really Ronchy Retards Recite Rhymes

AHAHA


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

A Hairy Albino Heals All

YOTOY


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol,

You Only Think Of Yourself

JAJAJA


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Just Ask Jason Always Just Asks

FUNKY


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Freaky Underworld Necromancers Killed You

STUPD


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Stand Tall Ugly Peter Did

ZXQEJ


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Zoe's Xanthophyll Quilted Evening 'Jammys.

QZZZQ


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Quiet Zelda Zoomed Zoomingly Quickly

YZYZP


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Your Zebra Yelled Zanily Perfect

QXVQX


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Ouick X-ray Vision Quiets Xavier!

BQPLD


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Brian Quickly Pissed, Losing Daylight.

GHAEY


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Good heavy Ale Easily Yellow's

FARTS


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

Farts are really too smelly

BSSAR


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Big Slippery Salamanders Are Rad

IOWRP


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I Own Wendy's Ripped Pelvis

DEATH


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't Eat All The Ham!

SHIET


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Square Heads Invade Endless Terrains

New word: LEMON


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Larry Ewing marches on Niagra.

PUTAS


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Pick Up The Apple Sam

ANUSS


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

All Nerds Usually Studies Science 

No offence to "nerds" . Damn having o be politically correct .

KTYFD


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

wtac said:


> All Nerds Usually Studies Science
> 
> No offence to "nerds" . Damn having o be politically correct .
> 
> KTYFD


Hey easy on the nerdy science jokes!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Kill The Young For Dinner

LCEMA


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Look Close Examine My Ass

POOPY


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Pretty Outrageous Overgrown Penis.......Yuck!!!!

NERDY


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oops! wrong letters lol

Nasty Earwigs Ruined Daniels Yogurt.. 

MHGYJ

ROFL grey.. XD


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

My Heart Goes Yonkey Jonk.

SHIZZ


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

So How Is Ziggy, Ziggy?

KKKKK


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ku Klux Klan Kan't Kount!

LOLOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lost Octopus Linger Upward Lazily ?

TUTUS


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The Underworld Trilogy = Ultra Super!

JESUS


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Joe Entered Secretly Using Stealth

SATAN


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Socially Awkward Tom Avoids Nancy

JKMRT


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Jolting ketchup makes red table

YRDEK


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You Really Don't Even Know...

POLLY


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

People Only Like Living Young

BORED


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Being Old Requires Extra Diapers

POWER


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

People Only Want Everything Right

AAAAA


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

All Are Avid Aquotic Admirers

TETRA


----------



## thiban (Nov 19, 2007)

Tetras Escaped The Rivers *of* Amazon

Guppy


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

GUPPY

Green unusual parrots poo yellow.

Thiban, your word was so hard!!!

LEMON


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Kmart



................


----------



## PalermoPenano (Jul 17, 2007)

kmart

Kiss my ass rummynose tetra

OPRAH


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

PalermoPenano said:


> kmart
> 
> Kiss my ass rummynose tetra
> 
> OPRAH


OBESE to PRETTY RAPID ANEMIA HIDEOUS

PEACH


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

PEACH
Puddles Entertain All Children Hypothetically

MOLDY


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> PEACH
> Puddles Entertain All Children Hypothetically
> 
> MOLDY


MANY OLDER LIBRARIANS DIE YEARLY

CLOSE


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

CLOSE

Cunning Lilacs Obscure Several Elephants

CRACK


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

CRACK

Critical Revisions Arrive Creating Kindeling 

PILLS


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

PILLS

Pestilent ideologues lick lascivious smurfs

QUAKE


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Westender said:


> PILLS
> 
> Pestilent ideologues lick lascivious smurfs
> 
> QUAKE


Queued Ungainly Apricots Keep Entertaining

SPILL


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

spill
scary people in leopard leatards

tittle


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> spill
> scary people in leopard leatards
> 
> tittle


*OH BURN *YOU LOSE DUDE!! Six letters.

Game over.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

lol. i think it was a mis-type lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fishfinder said:


> lol. i think it was a mis-type lol


opps sorry ques shouldnt play games when Iam tired how about this.

years


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> opps sorry ques shouldnt play games when Iam tired how about this.
> 
> years


young ethiopian aristocrats resign suddenly

PEARS


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> young ethiopian aristocrats resign suddenly
> 
> PEARS


puffer escapes and rescues swordtail

Peach


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Roxum said:


> how about :
> 
> a safety dog fires a gun?
> 
> HSOPL


Hmm Someone Obviously Plays later

OXUIG


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

oxuig

opportunistic xylophonists unite in Greenland

opium


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> oxuig
> 
> opportunistic xylophonists unite in Greenland
> 
> opium


Other people impersonate ugly mermaids

FATTY


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

FATTY

Freakishly Attuned To Twisted Yagga-bombs (if that counts as 2, sub in Yoga)

CHUNK


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> FATTY
> 
> Freakishly Attuned To Twisted Yagga-bombs (if that counts as 2, sub in Yoga)
> 
> CHUNK


Crackheads Hunt Unseen Nightly kermit

FISAP


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Crackheads Hunt Unseen Nightly kermit
> 
> FISAP


Fish inspector slips and perishes

River


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Fish inspector slips and perishes
> 
> River


Roe Inspector Visits Errant river.

FAKIR


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Pablo said:


> Roe Inspector Visits Errant river.
> 
> FAKIR


Fish Attack Kids In River!

CLOWN


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

CLOWN

Coin Laundry Operator Worships Nightgown

POWER


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Power

People out washing elderly reindeer!

Pleco

Oh hush its the pain meds!


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Pleco

Please leave emotional catfish outside

perch


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Westender said:


> Pleco
> 
> Please leave emotional catfish outside
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

LIMES[/QUOTE]

Living in Messy Environmental Suits

Skips


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

SKIPS

*Shark Keeps Innocent Pleco Silent*

AMANO


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> SKIPS
> 
> *Shark Keeps Innocent Pleco Silent*
> 
> AMANO


ALWAYS MIND A NASTY OTTO

Prune


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Pablo said:


> ALWAYS MIND A NASTY OTTO
> 
> Prune


particular rams uphold nest eggs

GTAAS


----------



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

redclove said:


> particular rams uphold nest eggs
> 
> GTAAS


Greater Toronto Alcoholics Always Sin

KIRBY


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

shooterKD said:


> Greater Toronto Alcoholics Always Sin
> 
> KIRBY


Kirby's Irate Respiration Barbecued Yoshi

Porky


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

*Porky*

Pink Orchids Rise Kindly Yearly lol (i hope they really are a perennial)

THSAL


----------



## aquarius (Aug 5, 2008)

*Thsal*

The harried surgeon acquired leprosy

NURSE.....be nice!


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

New Umbrella Requires Special Expenses

FLUSH


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

*Craps*

Fat Ladys Underwear Supplied Here.
Lmao

*Craps*


----------



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

Creepy Repairmen Acquire Plecos Stealthily

Next Phrase: *JEECO*


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

*J*umping *E*verywhere *E*ventually *C*auses *O*stracization

*OMFUG*


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

OMFUG
old man foghorn undoes garters


FSDAF


----------

